# how to aCCEESS Orkut THAT block by PROXY server



## ptlchetan (Mar 26, 2007)

hello frz 
wwww.Orkut.com is block in our domain by tha Jasmin Wirelless server is this possible to acees this site by any other way withaut trap by Server?
pls inform me option on [email protected]

thanx

Chetan


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

this is just like my space I see.


----------



## ptlchetan (Mar 26, 2007)

In our Proxy server orkut site is block 
now i want to access that site form some client pc that is client of that server from where the site isblock is this possible ? if yes then How?


----------

